# I'm looking for a new board and need help!



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm kinda new here. I currently have a Lamar Mission 151 board and I am looking to upgrade. I have been shopping around and I really like what burton, rossignol, and k2 have. Are these good compnaies? Are there others I should consider? I really don't want to pay too much more that $200. I've seen a burton elite on sale for $215 brand new, but it's not wide. Do I need a wide board since I weigh 185 and wear size 12 shoes? Thanks for any help. Gotta go.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

dashock333 said:


> Do I need a wide board since I weigh 185 and wear size 12 shoes?


YES!

FORUM Darkness Wide Snowboard

 
See details 

Market price: $399.99
Our price: $259.99

Forum is the same quality as Burton. Stay away from skier/poll smoker companies like rossignol, and k2. $260 is a damm good price for a board that's gonna last a long time. If you're happy with junk like Lamar then look for a Sapient.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

rome, ride, gnu, never summer, nitro, atomic, lib tech... the list goes on. they are all good brands. find yourself a good deal on the type of board you want.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you do not NEED a wide board. i have a size 12 boot and neither of my boards are a wide.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For a size 12 foot I would recommend a wide board. 

What do you ride? Park, pipe, freeride, cliff lines, powder, etc? It will help to give you better board recommendations. Percentages of what you do like 30/70 park/freeride are good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

$200 looks like a very low budget to me, but then again it's end of season and you are odd to find some insane deals around. 

I bought my Rome Agent Suburban Blend, great store to deal with, nice and professional.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

*style*

I mostly just carve the slopes. I am failry new but I like to try some diamonds and I fly down the blue and green slopes. Ratio: slope 80, park 20. I don't ride the park much because I suck at it, lol. But I like trying anyway. If $200 is too low, what should I expect to pay?

Also, I do not really like my lamar, I got as a gift and just went with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

*...*

Ok, I found the forum darkness for a reasonable price and the burton custom for really cheap. The darkness comes in wide and is $50 cheaper than the custom. Which should I get? 

I also need boots. Is it ok to buy them online or should I try them on. I've never bought them before, how do the sizes run? I wear a 12 shoe.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you definitely want to try the boots on. 

even if you go to a store to try them on and then order then online. every boot fits differently


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

depends on what kind of angles your comfortable with. at 185 you were riding a 151? for carving i'd say pick yourself up something at least 159, prob 161 for the extra edge hold and try a more forward stance so you can carve deep without the drag.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

As a "low edge angle" carver you'll be fine with the Custom. But as you get aggressive in your turns you'll get a higher edge angle and a size 12 boot will DRAG! Also a wider board will float better in powder.

Being a board tester and a 20+ year veteran, I say... *Over a size 10 1/2 boot demands a wider board!* It'll revolutionize your riding because then you'll realize how rad it is to tip the board on edge, and you'll ride more aggressively.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Forum is the same quality as Burton. Stay away from skier/poll smoker companies like rossignol, and k2. $260 is a damm good price for a board that's gonna last a long time. If you're happy with junk like Lamar then look for a Sapient.


Billy I must smoke a huge pole then cause I love me them ski companies. Way better than that xxxxxx Burton and Forum crap.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just my .02 for this thread.

I dont think anything above a size 10.5 boot "demands" a wide board. i agree with Killz that it is "recommended" but far from a requirement. 

also saying to stay away from ski companys is pretty ridiculous in my opinion. atomic and K2 (read: RIDE) make solid boards.

calling burton/forum "xxxxxx" is just not necessary. there will always be burton haters but they are number one in the industry for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

*...*

I forgot to mention that I ride SWITCH! I don't think that board choice should be affected too much by my riding stance since I can just switch my bindings.

Ok, so I found some really nice boards, any of which I can afford. Here they are:
Forum Darkness 158W
Forum Raider 160W
Forum Lander 157W. 160W
Ride Yukon 159W, 164W
Ride Fleetwood 158W, 161W
Ride Decade 165W
Ride agenda 159
Atomic Triarc 159W, 163W


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

dashock333 said:


> I forgot to mention that I ride SWITCH!


I think you mean that you ride goofy. goofy is when your right foot is more comfortable downhill. regular is when your left is. switch is if a regular person rides goofy for a bit and vice-versa.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> I think you mean that you ride goofy. goofy is when your right foot is more comfortable downhill. regular is when your left is. switch is if a regular person rides goofy for a bit and vice-versa.


dont start the switch v. goofy debate! i've seen one of these go on for years! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

*Goofy*

Ok, I ride goofy. Sorry about that. Don't wanna start any violent arguments or anything, haha. 
So it's pretty much between forum and ride. What do ya say?

Ok, so I found some really nice boards, any of which I can afford. Here they are:
Burton King 158w
Forum Darkness 158W
Forum Raider 160W
Forum Lander 157W. 160W
Ride Yukon 159W, 164W
Ride Fleetwood 158W, 161W
Ride Decade 165W
Ride agenda 159
Atomic Triarc 159W, 163W

I am leaning towards the fleetwood and raider, or maybe the triarc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

*forum*

I think I am going to get the forum Raider 160w. It is the perfect size for my 185lb size 12 shoed body and is sweet looking and priced at only $195. I might get some bindings too, either ride lx's or burton freestyle bindings. Which are better?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Rome 390's


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Rome 390's


haha.Damn you love your 390's. Might have to get a pair of 390's just to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^^ yup , you just might have to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

no arsenals!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

*B*

I ordered the Forum Raider 160 with Burton Freestyles. The board was $195 and the bindings were only $55, so I figured, "what the heck?! Why not?" They should be a lot better than my liquids. You guys should check out Sierra Snowboard. They have a ton of stuff 50% off right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Good for you, I hope you enjoy your new setup.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

So do I! haha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah man, I personally hate burton although my hate isn't justified, but sounds like a decent setup


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Dash,

Your gonna have a alot more fun on a larger board.I would go with a 160cm or larger board, with at least a 25cm waist width. Libtech, Burton, GNU or Automaton are all great boards. If you're looking for a place to shop, I've been going to SolsticeSupply.com | Snowboard Outlet from Burton, Airblaster, Mission Six, Lifetime Collective Clothing, Spy, Anon, Bonfire and they seem to have the best deals around. 

Shred the gnar.


----------

